# Break-Away Sinker Idea



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

I know some guys use partial or whole concrete blocks rigged as a break-away weights, for shark fishing in rough serf. I don't think that is harmful, as long as you get them out far enough. However you do need to lug those heavy blocks with your gear.


I am going to have my wife sew up some sand bags out of an old cotton bed sheet. I'll just fill one up with sand, tie it off, tie my break-away line to it and yak it out, or better yet find some youngster that will yak it out for a couple of beers (in my book anyone under 40 is a youngster).  


I think the cotton will decompose in a short period of time.  
Has anyone ever tried this or do you think it wont work?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*May be a crazy idea but....*

What if you had someone yak out a block with a heavy mono "trolley" type rig on it? With a pulley on it so you can send out baits attached with rubber bands? Or outrigger clips?

You could do several baits this way at different intervals. You would know they are on or near the bottom, and you could re-deploy without having to re-yak the bait?

Picture those old clothes lines in the movies that went between buildings.

I don't know, maybe too much Eggnog.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

hjorgan, I wana go fishen with you bro!


----------

